# Welche Auflösung/Seitenverhältnis?



## de_Jung75 (12. Januar 2012)

*Welche Auflösung/Seitenverhältnis?*

Hallo erst einmal!

Mal abgesehen von der Zollgrösse des Bildschirmes dreht es sich bei mir (noch) um die Frage, welches Seitenverhältnis das "Beste" ist?
Ich weiss, "das Beste" pauschal gibt es nicht - kommt eben immer darauf an was man mit dem Bildschirm macht.
Aalso:
Ich "arbeite" nicht wirklich am PC, spiele aber mal ganz gerne und schaue keine Filme.

Ist ja auch so, dass man bei einigen Spielen etwas mehr an den Seiten hat, was dann - beispielsweise in Ego-shootern - einen gewissen Vorteil bringen kann.
Es sei noch angemerkt, dass es wohl auf einen 24-Zöller hinauslaufen wird, Platz für den Monitor ist reichlich vorhanden, eine 2- oder gar 3-Bildschirmlösung ist allerdings keine Option.
Könnt auch gerne Modellempfehlungen posten, allerdings geht es mir erst einmal darum, das SV zu erörtern.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
cruz
de_jung75


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung/Seitenverhältnis?*

16:9 hat sich (leider) durchgesetzt, daher wäre das die beste Lösung, mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080.
Ich persönlich habe einen 16:10 Bildschirm (2560x1600) und bleibe auch dabei, ist für mich das beste Seitenverhältnis, nicht nur weil ich so einen großen TFT habe.

Dein Budget ?


----------



## de_Jung75 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung/Seitenverhältnis?*

Erst einmal Danke für deine Antwort!

Oh, das hatte ich vergessen.
Es sind ca. 300€ angesetzt. Eventuell mehr, wenn es sich wirklich lohnen würde (Preis/Leistung).

Warum sagst du "leider" zu 16:9?
Und warum präferierst du 16:10?
Mal abgesehen von der Größe, was ich ja auch absolut nachvollziehen kann.
Was aber spricht NOCH dafür?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung/Seitenverhältnis?*

Die Auflösung 1920x1200 (16:10) bietet vertikal mehr Bildfläche.
Das ist vor allem bei Textverarbeitung und Bildbearbeitung und z.B. Echtzeitstrategie-Spielen nützlich.

Allerdings sind 16:10 Geräte mit mehr als 1680x1050 etnweder teurer als - von der Bildqualität gleichwertige 16:9 Geräte - und auch viel seltener.

Für Shooter, Rennspiele, RPGs finde ich allerdings das Format 16:9 angenehmer.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung/Seitenverhältnis?*

Ui, das alte und leidige Thema wieder. 

Schau am besten mal hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ormat-habt-bevorzugt-ihr-16-9-vs-16-10-a.html

Hier sind ein paar gute Gaming-Monitore:

BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei 16:10

Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## de_Jung75 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung/Seitenverhältnis?*

Danke! Wird der XL2420T, nur wann steht noch nicht fest.
*allesangeldzusammenkratz*

cruz
de_Jung75


----------

